# once and for all: superdrol vs super dmz 2.0



## wheybolic63 (Mar 10, 2013)

i know this has obviously been discussed before, just wanted to get some  more feedback from people that have used both. It has come to be a  general understanding that superdrol is little harder on sides but  solely in terms of effectiveness which should yield better results?  which one gives more of that "muscular as hell, wtf are you on  appearance? strength, vascularity, hardness, lean weight, etc.. I have 3  cycles under my belt hdrol, dymethazine, and msten. i wasn't a big fan  of msten and actually got better gains from the dmz. I want to run  either the LGI superdrol or 2.0 this summer. For a lean bulk, and with  diet and training in check, from your opinions and experiences, which  one would you recommend? thanks guys


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

Both, 1 cap daily each. Best of both worlds.


----------



## s2h (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah...if you like both then split em up....theres nothing that says you cant stack em...


----------



## wheybolic63 (Mar 11, 2013)

what about adding an extra dmz cap to the 2.0 making it 35 mgs dmz and 20 mgs msten. that should yield better results than 20 mgs superdrol and i would probably still feel better on it correct?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 12, 2013)

Dimethazine provides very similar results to SD...it's just not quite as strong, per mg.  After all, Dimeth is nothing more than 2 SD molecules attached together.    By taking a little more, you can get basically the same effects.

Methadrol is a bad ass product, as each cap contains 15 mg's Dimeth and 10 mg M-sten.  2 caps of that per day will give better results than 20-30 mg of straight SD.


----------



## demon78 (Mar 12, 2013)

This thread is really interesting. Trying to figure out ahead of time what I wanted to do fro my next cycle in late May. I have heard a lot about both but have not tried either yet. Stacking them sounds like a must try.


----------

